# Eurotunnel Height restrictions ???



## meld3 (Jun 19, 2007)

The online booking system gives various heights upto 3.0m but my m/h is 3.18m high according to the brochure, or 3.06 according to my tape measure !!

Am I being overly cautious, is there more than 3m headroom, or do they stick you with the lorries and charge as freight.

Their website ain't much help !!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Don't worry, they put you with the coaches on a single tier carriage..


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

When you pick "campervan" they are only interested in determining if you are car height or bigger. If higher than a car you go in the double height wagon with the caravans and bigger white vans. GO for it - it is easier than the web booking suggests. 
The next bit which will stop you is the declaration regarding an LPG tank!! Don't worry this bit only applies to vehicles powered by gas and not those using gas for domestic purposes - but you will be checked to ensure you have turned it off.


----------



## meld3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Phew !!

Booked it as a 3.0m van but was starting to worry !!


Cheers.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*You will have absolutely no problem*

Our Euramobil is 3 metres high and we travel regularly through the tunnel. The van could easily be another metre higher and there would still be no problem. As the other respondents have stated, once you are above 1.85 metres high, all they really care about is length. There is no way you would have to travel with the trucks. Best regards, Andy.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi when you book online under the section your vehicle
you just choose campervan on the drop down menu 
then choose over 1.8 metres
piece of cake stop worrying and enjoy


----------

